# Substrate and background



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

i will be starting a new 60gallons tank in 2 days time.i am planning to go for gravel as substrate and going to add 2 pieces of driftwood in it. which colour substrate should i go for (i mean which will look good). also suggest me which colour background should i go for?? (plain colour, other than black).
i am gonna keep pair of severum so considering this suggest colour of both substrate and background colour


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

planning to go for plain sky blue colour background.
now suggest me colour of substrate


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I would go with a natural looking substrate that matches any rocks you put in. Dark would be better than light, in my opinion.


----------



## tyhoward08 (Apr 23, 2006)

I personally am a fan of black backgrounds with light (sand) substrate. But that is just my taste. I've seen a lot of tanks on here that went a completely different route and still look excellent.

We will offer our opinions but ultimately you need to decide what best fits the look you want to achieve. My suggestions would be to scan through the tank photos on here. That always helps me to get inspiration when setting up a tank.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks guys.

I have gone for blue background and black substrate. I will upload pics in few days time.


----------



## shantanuparadka (Mar 26, 2010)

going for blue background with black gravels
check the following link to see the tank and comment on it.

http://picasaweb.google.com/shantanuvpa ... 8657367938

should i go for different colour gravels?? dark colour fish will look good in it like FH or Green severum??


----------



## cameron d013 (Jun 3, 2010)

i believe the best background for this choice would be a black or navy or just about anything else that is dark colored.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

For severums, a natural gravel will encourage them to look their best.

Dark fish on dark gravel can be pretty bland.

-Ryan


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a huge believer in pool filter sand.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with Bkeen I use pool filtered sand and a Black background :dancing:


----------

